# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Klubi i mamave. Brockullat e zogjve tane;)

## Marya

Kur isha pa femije i kisha bezdi bisedat rreth femijeve, ndersa sot jam shume kurioze rreth gjithcka qe bejne femijet, brockullat e tyre, jane nje bote misteresh dhe surprizash, prandaj ftoj mamate te ndajne eksperiencen e tyre rreth  situatave te ndryshme, qesharake, apo te trishtueshme qe hasin
Rexhi e ben gati c'do dite , por ne nje teme tjeter :shkelje syri:

----------


## riduana

A lejohem te vij edhe une ne kete club.Une nuk jam  mama vete akoma por kam vite qe rris mbesat e mia pa maman e tyre kshu qe mund te quhem pothuajse nje e till.Sa per brockulla dy binjaket e mia jan te papara me merzin ndonjeher por kur te vijne si politikane duke te marr me te mira mmmmmmmmmm ti hash

----------


## Marya

po me tregonte im shoq
marije kur nisim biseden ne pune rreth kalamajve, apo s'jane shumica femra, te gjithe e lene punen dhe fillojne e tregojne c'fare beri goca ime, cfare beri cuni im sot,
kur vjen ndonjeri dhe na nderpret  per pune pune, grate i kthehen gjithe inat duke i thene : nuk e shikoni qe jemi te zena :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

Marya une punoj ne nje zyre ku jemi te gjithe femra pervec shefit e pervec meje dhe nje tjetre te gjitha kane femije.. kur kemi momente te lira muhabet qe behen ne zyre ( pervec atyre ku ankohemi per shefin  :ngerdheshje:  ) jane per femite..duke degjuar koleget e mia ka arritur te kuptoj qe ne momentin qe behesh nene gjithcka rrotullohet rreth botes se femijes..

----------


## uj me gaz

me leje? te bej nje sygjerim une? sikur fjalen "brockullat" te titulli ta zevendesonim me "dhuratat"?

----------


## riduana

Uji me gaz nese e qun dhurat kur femija ta ben koken daulle ti qofsh ahhahahah shaka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

brockull, dhurate, quaje si te duash , brockull mu duk me lozonjare per femije , femija ne vetvtete eshte nje dhurate , por nuk ben budallalliqe , por brockulla, pastaj quaje si te duash......... :buzeqeshje: 

nji pyetje per ujin
femijet behen hileqare, apo lindin te atille :shkelje syri: ?

----------


## uj me gaz

> brockull, dhurate, quaje si te duash , brockull mu duk me lozonjare per femije , femija ne vetvtete eshte nje dhurate , por nuk ben budallalliqe , por brockulla, pastaj quaje si te duash.........
> 
> nji pyetje per ujin
> femijet behen hileqare, apo lindin te atille?


fjala "brockull" permban nje ngjyrim sado te vogel negativ qe nuk mund t'ua ngjitesh femijeve...

femija behet gjithcka qe ai percepton nga ambienti rreth tij, pra nga te rriturit...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

ah po

thuame valle kete femije prinderit e kane mesuar te sillet keshtu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHtNrVgaRj8

----------


## uj me gaz

> ah po
> 
> thuame valle kete femije prinderit e kane mesuar te sillet keshtu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHtNrVgaRj8


femija nuk percepton vetem ate qe i meson, por edhe ate qe nuk i meson. femija ne  video po proteston me te qara, per arsye te paditura por te ndjeshme ndaj te rriturve. 

cudi si pushon kur te rriturit nuk ishin afer...

----------


## riduana

ai nuk po qan thjesht ben ashtu qe ti plotesohen tekat nemom kur  personi qe i intereson nuk eshte aty ai pushon  hehehehhe politakn jan  kta femjet e sotem

----------


## uj me gaz

> ai nuk po qan thjesht ben ashtu qe ti plotesohen tekat nemom kur  personi qe i intereson nuk eshte aty ai pushon  hehehehhe politikan jan  kta femjet e sotem


po tekat dikush do t'ia kete mesuar edhe atij. edhe politiken do t'ua kete mesuar dikush.

----------


## riduana

> po tekat dikush do t'ia kete mesuar edhe atij. edhe politiken do t'ua kete mesuar dikush.


Uji me gaz keni femij ju.????

----------


## uj me gaz

mund te te thoja: "tere femijet e botes", por nuk besoj se do e ndjeje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

nuk po e kuptoj cfare do te thuash gjithsesi 
Po them qe femijeve te sotem u mesome shume gjera por jane aq te zjaur sa edhe ne na len me goje hapur rasti i femijes ne video nuk mund te them qe jan familja qe e meson te till por eshte tipi femijes i till.Une kam vajzat qe megjithse i mesoj te jene femij  te dukuar tamam,vjen nje moment dhe i shoh tek thon fjale  ose bejne veprime qe na len me gojen hapur te gjithve prandaj nuk mund te themi qe femijet bejne si i mesojme ne

----------


## uj me gaz

> nuk po e kuptoj cfare do te thuash gjithsesi 
> Po them qe femijeve te sotem u mesome shume gjera por jane aq te zjaur sa edhe ne na len me goje hapur rasti i femijes ne video nuk mund te them qe jan familja qe e meson te till por eshte tipi femijes i till.Une kam vajzat qe megjithse i mesoj te jene femij  te dukuar tamam,vjen nje moment dhe i shoh tek thon fjale  ose bejne veprime qe na len me gojen hapur te gjithve prandaj nuk mund te themi qe femijet bejne si i mesojme ne


doja te thoja: jam femije...  :buzeqeshje: 

me "mesuar" nuk nenkuptova mesim shkolle si p.sh. une te them keshtu e ti ben keshtu. nenkuptova "i behesh shembull" si p.sh. une bej keshtu e ti ben keshtu. femija percepton dhe ia pershtat sjelljen asaj qe thith nga ambjenti i jashtem, pra nga ajo qe ishte aty para tij.

----------


## riduana

> doja te thoja: jam femije... 
> 
> me "mesuar" nuk nenkuptova mesim shkolle si p.sh. une te them keshtu e ti ben keshtu. nenkuptova "i behesh shembull" si p.sh. une bej keshtu e ti ben keshtu. femija percepton dhe ia pershtat sjelljen asaj qe thith nga ambjenti i jashtem, pra nga ajo qe ishte aty para tij.


as une nuk nenkuptovamesuar per ne shkolle normalisht nga  familja

----------


## riduana

ja zemrat e mia kur ja tek te luajne si mace ska  njeri qe i ndalon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kur isha pa femije i kisha bezdi bisedat rreth femijeve, ndersa sot jam shume kurioze rreth gjithcka qe bejne femijet, brockullat e tyre, jane nje bote misteresh dhe surprizash, prandaj ftoj mamate te ndajne eksperiencen e tyre rreth  situatave te ndryshme, qesharake, apo te trishtueshme qe hasin
> Rexhi e ben gati c'do dite , por ne nje teme tjeter


hahah Marya, me vertet flas shume per vajzen, por sic thon kur ke femije, me shume flet per femijet e tu sesa veten  :ngerdheshje: 

te jemi ne teme  :ngerdheshje:  vajza ime vdes te imitoj kushuririn e saj, se kam problem ama nipcia ju ngul nje fjal e keqe anglisht qe degjoj nje dite ne televizor dhe nuk ndalon ta thot sa here qe nevrikoset, dhe kjo e imia filloj ta kapi kete fjal dhe e perdor nganjehere, sadoqe i bertas i jap disa dacka, prap e thot....dje ne park nje djal i vogel shume simpatik, po i qepej nga mbrapa dhe po bente gara me te kush perdorte kendin e lojrave me perpara, kjo nga inati qe i dilte perpara, ter inat e shan...obobo u bera flak e kuqe se kishte dhe maman e tij afer :/

----------


## shoku_tanku

Te hysh ne boten e tyre eshte me e lehte se t'u imponosh boten tende...

----------

